# HOT or NOT..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ok guys/gurls...is she HOT or NOT.... bullsnake! where are you ? i know you love these kind of thread . And while you're here please vote!..

http://www.aquarank.com/in.php?id=xenon









































































I removed the second image gang...it was too risque......remember we have women and young members..and those images are pushing the limits as to what is allowed.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

the second chick is the best


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Froogle said:


> the second chick is the best


all 3 pic are same chick....


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hot


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG she is clearly hideous.....


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Is this a serious question? Of course she is HOT!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

bodoss


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

I think I saw that dude the other day!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Hott!!!!!!









We are also #1 on Aquarank.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

either way it worked we are #1 mofo\s!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You know damn well that girl is filthy hot. 
That wifey?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

I must resist the temptation to post pics...must resist!








MUST........RESIST.......TEMPTATION.........

(I'm doing this right now)
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> the second chick is the best


all 3 pic are same chick....















[/quote]

and I though you were a girl


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~~~SMOKIN~~~~


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

interesting use of a belt, i give it a 7 out of 10


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i wouldnt give her the time of day


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wouldnt give her the time of day


too busy with those BVehas ho's right!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I must resist the temptation to post pics...must resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha that is a good one...i'm with you on this one.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wouldnt give her the time of day


/resists urge to make gay wrestling joke :laugh:

VOTED!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

/resists urge to pedigree asstro
/urge overcomes the game
/pedigrees asstro


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Are you kidding?? Why would you even ask if she is hot or not?? You know all our keyboards are sticky now just from looking at those pics!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Are you kidding?? Why would you even ask if she is hot or not?? You know all our keyboards are sticky now just from looking at those pics!


its just the "weekly p-fury masturbation post"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> its just the "weekly p-fury masturbation post"


Is masturbation mandatory? I'm kinda busy right now and I don't think the people around me would appreciate it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wouldnt give her the time of day


/thinks you watch too much wrestling


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> i wouldnt give her the time of day


/thinks you watch too much wrestling
[/quote]

/tonight will be the first time ive watched wrestling in over a month

/
/
/
/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sexxxy

VOTED WHERE #2 BABY!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> its just the "weekly p-fury masturbation post"


*Is masturbation mandatory?* I'm kinda busy right now and I don't think the people around me would appreciate it.








[/quote]

Absolutely.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> its just the "weekly p-fury masturbation post"


*Is masturbation mandatory?* I'm kinda busy right now and I don't think the people around me would appreciate it.








[/quote]

Absolutely.
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wouldnt give her the time of day


/thinks you watch too much wrestling
[/quote]

/tonight will be the first time ive watched wrestling in over a month

/
/
/
/
[/quote]

humm.. maybe you're just craving man meat then.. Not saying you're gay or anything....... not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i would call you gay for using the term man meat


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

obviously shes UGLY................


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i would call you gay for using the term man meat


Yo KOK did u watch NO mercy? Was it any good? Line up wasnt that great.. Start a thread on it if it was.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yo trig- i dont pay much attention to smackdown... especially with paying off the nfl ticket and now the nba league pass--- gotta cutdown on ppv's--- i will watch tonights show tho- better be good! their losin me right now, much rather watch football the way raw is going!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

why are we talking about wrestling? wrestling is GAY...back to the topic.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"we"?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> "we"?


i meant YOU!...:rasp:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i would call you gay for using the term man meat


LOL


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

haha man meat and wrestling, nothing like a monday night to get your blood pumpin


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My kind of girl!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

them bitch's are sweet..

VOTED!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Chicks one and two! Wait their the same, pics one and two!


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> why are we talking about wrestling? wrestling is GAY...back to the topic.










, anyways their fukin hot


----------



## 93katana600 (May 11, 2006)

if you don't know if she is hot or not you can send her my way


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

yes she is very hot.... she is is her dam underwear for god sakes.

d


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

let bring back the HOT topic...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice bodie but asian girls dont normally tickle my fancy


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Whatever.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Whatever.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I think he was talking to me lol. The first page girls were banging hot, but this one something about her


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

both are pretty....
but the first pic (your initial post...) that chick was hott... what is she? filipina and hispanic? just hispanic? she must of been mixed.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Isn't that your gf...?

VOTED!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Isn't that your gf...?
> 
> VOTED!


i wish is my gf.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the only way for pfury to get lots of vote for aquarank is having threads like this. then the mods remove pictures and the rank drops on aqua rank.

i need inspiration to vote


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i need inspiration to vote


 If I hold out from posting one more second, I'm gonna burst!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> i need inspiration to vote


 If I hold out from posting one more second, I'm gonna burst!

















[/quote]


----------



## PATSFAN69 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pic ......... now I have to go clean myself off !!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

View attachment 122795


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

PATSFAN69 said:


> Thanks for the pic ......... now I have to go clean myself off !!!


nice avatar....


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

GOD DAMN THOSE ARE SOME HUGE TITTIES!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PATSFAN69 said:


> Thanks for the pic ......... now I have to go clean myself off !!!


were you drinking something and got startled and spilled on yourself???


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I like boobies


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah but those boobies are nasty. They are like two damn water melons


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Ya blueyak, better post more pics of the redhead







Jokes man.


----------

